# Where'd the Collector's Guides go?



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jul 31, 2013)

Apologies if I missed a notification - are some of the wiki pages being worked on or something?  Echohawk's Collector's Guides seemed to have poofed.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Morrus (Jul 31, 2013)

They're all there are and working fine for me. Which ones aren't working for you?


----------



## Echohawk (Jul 31, 2013)

I can't see them either at the moment. I get a "Could not find phrase 'vw_wiki_disabled_error'." message when attempting to access anything on the wiki.


----------



## Morrus (Jul 31, 2013)

Oh.  That's weird.


----------



## Morrus (Jul 31, 2013)

I just tweaked some usergroup permissions - can you see them now?


----------



## Echohawk (Jul 31, 2013)

Yes. The wiki pages are visible again, and I just uploaded a bunch of minor updates to the Collector's Guides.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jul 31, 2013)

Back for me as well.  Thanks!


----------



## Morrus (Jul 31, 2013)

That was odd.  Dunno what happened.  The wiki has been upgraded in the last couple of days, so maybe the permissions reset.  It's due another minor upgrade today/tomorrow to fix a couple of bugs, so let me know if the same thing happens again.

I've been working on the d20 Modern SRD for the last couple of weeks.  Almost finished.  Needs some additional linking and formatting, but most of the raw data is in place.


----------

